
Lars Bak: The Making of a Secure and Robust IoT Development Platform - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPna6D21Eqg
======
tosh
minute 21:
[https://youtu.be/mPna6D21Eqg?t=1305](https://youtu.be/mPna6D21Eqg?t=1305)

    
    
      * Object-oriented
      * Indentation-based syntax
      * Clean object model
      * Blocks with non-local returns
      * No eval and no runtime reflection
      * Tracing garbage collection

